
Bravo now casting Silicon Valley reality show - jamesjyu
http://gigaom.com/2011/10/06/bravo-now-casting-silicon-valley-reality-show/
======
rdl
This kind of thing never goes well for the companies profiled.

Earth Class Mail, a Seattle-based postal to digital mail interface, did
another reality show ("Start-Up Junkies"), and I heard nothing good about the
process from them.

It might be a good choice for someone who just wants to be known as a
"personality", vs. actually doing anything (Paris Hilton style), but nothing
good would come of every up and down at a startup being documented (and
distorted).

~~~
dmor
It would also be tough to keep secrets about any deals, launches, etc

------
PStamatiou
It appears there is a separate network casting for a different (competing?)
show. A casting director got in touch with me:

"I'm currently casting a show which is a Nerd/geek/intellectual competition
based show, designed to showcase the passions and knowledge of
nerds/geeks/intellectuals. It will be hosted by 2 of the original cast members
from Revenge of the Nerds."

It seems these things come around and fizzle away. In ~2008 I had a meeting
with a director trying to pitch an idea to CBS/Sony about a potential pilot
for some kind of reality show following around 6 entrepreneurs/startups in
their daily life. I think they quickly realized how mundane startup life is
and decided not to go through with it. They were going to pay to have a camera
crew follow me around. I quickly told them that there would be no following
around as I only ever worked at home in my apartment all day.

~~~
jamesjyu
It's 2011. I think the world is now ready for the Stammy show.

------
swanson
This sounds pretty groan-worthy - I'd be much happier to see more shows like
Bloomberg's TechStars reality show or a software-focused Dragon's Den/Shark
Tank than "The Real Silicon Valley Young Professionals".

~~~
hristov
Those are not good examples either. They both suffer from the reality show
disease: they try to set up artificial conflicts and show "larger than life
personalities", i.e., try to get people to act like melodramatic idiots.

------
rmason
There's already a reality show about startups: TechStars NYC

<http://www.bloomberg.com/tv/shows/techstars/>

Its not too bad but they're trying real hard to amp up the drama in the
editing room. But with partners quitting and pivots galore it's not really
needed.

Willing to bet that pg has already turned down (wisely imho) attempts to bring
the cameras into yCombinator.

------
naner
Kevin Rose also posted a full copy of the letter a couple days ago:

<http://twitter.com/#!/kevinrose/status/121724449551687680>

<http://twitpic.com/6vp80w/full>

------
j_baker
I'm reminded of this SMBC cartoon: [http://www.smbc-
comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=1898](http://www.smbc-
comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=1898)

------
felipemnoa
Considering that a lot of time is spend in front of the computer not sure how
much drama they can create.

Plus, people in reality shows become diminished in my humble opinion so not so
sure it would be a good idea for any serious entrepreneur to do this. You need
to really focus on your startup and the cameras would only be a distraction.
It would probably be a strong signal for investors not to invest in you.

------
chopsueyar
...and the bubble goes - _pop_ -.

Like eDreams or Startup.com?

------
mkr-hn
Penny Arcade TV is a good model to look at for this.

------
epicviking
Real Housewives of Silicon Valley? Sign me up!

~~~
dmor
now THAT i would watch

------
joshu
Hah. I got this and just assumed it was crap.

------
jQueryIsAwesome
\- "What are they doing this week?" \- "Coding" \- "You mean like sitting all
day in front of the computer?" \- "Yep" \- "Ok... we are going to put some
music and a lot of green zeros and ones like in matrix... for half an hour"

